# Muffler Delete



## OldDog (Mar 1, 2007)

Just curious guys. I was wondering how many of you have done a muffler delete? How many of you liked it? And how many of you dyno'ed your car for performance changes after the delete?


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

*Been there...*

I did the muffler delete... I like it for about a day or two but its annoying when your car is poppin so damn loud when you let off the gas or downshift in the high RPMs. Plus someone told me its no good for the exhaust valves with so little back pressure. 

Other than the VIOLENT popping (sounds like backfiring) I do actually like the sound though. As for performance... I don't think you lose much but I can't prove it. It does seem like you lose the low end for higher end torque though. Plus I have an intake so it kind of balances the pressure (in/out)

I'm putting some flowmaster super 44's in as soon as I find some time to crawl back under my car, cut the pipes (again) and weld em in place. I strongly suggest doing what I did and buying someone else's stock axle back sections and cutting those up for a muffler delete, just in case you don't like it in the end you can go back easily.

If you want an idea of the sound just go under and unbolt the mufflers off and drive around a few minutes without them... fair warning though it's LOUD! you'll see.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 1, 2007)

That is what I was afraid of. I don't want to sound like I have installed a set of glass pac mufflers for an old pick up truck. I have a Magnaflow Cat back installed now. Outside of open throttle, she seems to be quieter than stock. I just like the throaty sound at idle.


----------



## 02MillenniumVette (Dec 3, 2006)

I had the SLP Loudmouth, which is basically the same thing, and it was nice until I put headers on it then it was REALLY LOUD.  Unfortunatelly I live on a resort where there a bunch of old people, no offense to anyone here, so I had to put some Corsas on to make it quieter.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I had them on my car for a while until it came time to tuning.
Don't get me wrong everyone around me all agreed it sounded badass
but It was causing false knock retarding the timing
I've got a magnaflow CB now, alot quieter but making more power now


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Been running without 'em for over a year now, and luvin' it!


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 29, 2007)

*i got my car in the shop right now. putting Flowmaster Super 40 Series. 
cant wait!*


----------



## LOANER (Dec 9, 2006)

*Mufflers*

Which Flowmasters? Both Offset In/out?


----------



## groos (May 16, 2007)

i did the muffler delete on this past thursday and put the mufflers back on today. it sounds badass at first especially at idle, but then i started to realize it sounded like a 1965 pickup. the pop on decel and shifting at high rpms sounds bad in my opinion and defintiley was drawing weird looks.

it wasnt so loud you can't conversate in the cabin or prevent you from ordering at the drive thru like my old el camino used to, but its definitley not bad.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've got the muffler delete and I love it. If it starts popping, just tap the gas pedal and it stops. I've had quite a few compliments on the sound too.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I had a flowmaster 10 series which is a 1 chamber muffler. So it is as close to no muffler as you can be with a muffler. It was fun for about a week and the sound always put a smile on my face. The problem was the drone on the highway around 1800 rpms then again at 2200. Taking a road trip with someone in the back would always give them a headache. Would have been OK if it was a weekend cruiser only. Went back to stock for now.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 1, 2007)

I think I will deal with the Magnaflow CB. I like the way it sounds I just wanted a better growl at the traffic lights.  I hope to do headers soon so I am sure that will help. 

BTW, someone metioned to me that perhaps that installing a high flow mid-pipe would improve the sound. Thoughts anyone?


----------

